# Swisstools and Swiss Army Knives



## rgp4544 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just received a Swisstool RS and a Swisstool Spirit and am very impressed with the quality and construction of both of them.

I was wondering if Swiss Army Knives are built to the same quality standards as the Swisstools? I've always passed on the SAK's because I thought they looked flimsy but if they're as good as the Swisstools I want to try one.

Thank you

Richard


----------



## Coop (Nov 20, 2006)

With a SAK by Victorinox you wont be disappointed...


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 20, 2006)

There are MANY MANY SAK lovers! Lots of Swiss Army Knives out there to choose from and yes they are very nice usefull knives! Victorinox has the best fit and finish with Wegner (their company as well) second best in my opinion, wegner makes the same style knives but at a little cheaper price tag...


----------



## carrot (Nov 20, 2006)

I have over a dozen SAKs, and no Swisstools. But I do know that all my Victorinox SAKs are very solidly built and high quality. You might want to check out the Victorinox One-Handed Trekker or the Victorinox Soldier. Any of the Alox models may appeal to you too.


----------



## afultz075 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have quite a few SAKs and all are reliable, high quality tools. The Swisstools and Alox scaled SAKs are absolute tanks but don't let the cellidor scales deter you, they can take quite a beating and hold up pretty well.


----------



## afultz075 (Nov 20, 2006)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## colubrid (Nov 20, 2006)

I love all the ALOX vics. I have the swisstools as well and IMO they are the best multitools out there.


I hhappen to have this Alox Farmer for sale right now on the classifieds. Its sitting next to a Vic Spirit and red alox soldier in the pic:


----------



## colubrid (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## AlexSchira (Nov 20, 2006)

Victorinox is the standard-issue supplier for some militarys, they certainly know quality. If you do some research on the brand...They're the original brand. Literally, they invented the dang thing, Wenger copied them a few years later back in the late 1800s, they've been competing ever since. 

Wenger has the tweezers and toothpicks tucked away so they don't slide out, and supposedly better scissors with slight serrations. Victorinox has nicer finish and steel quality, screwdrivers that lock in a perpendicular angle for easy twisting and other nice touches. Even the tiny Classic SAKs from Vic are high-quality for just eight bucks at Target. I'd suggest the Target gift pack. Twenty dollars for a Spartan model with ecent tools at a good slim size, plus a little Classic thrown in as a 'free' gift. The Spartan is very similar to the one Mcguyver used, it just has a corkscrew instead of a screwdriver on the one side.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 21, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't click on my signature.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 21, 2006)

Farmers are nice…






Though if there's any actual gardening to be done, it's time for the First Mate


----------



## carrot (Nov 21, 2006)

Personally I don't like the choice of steel on the Wenger models, but the actual tool implementation isn't bad...


----------



## Sharpdogs (Nov 21, 2006)

Somebody got the Blue Alox Farmer! I am trying so hard not to order one.


----------



## RebelRAM (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok so the real question is, which SAK models are you looking at? What tools do you think you would want? What size?

My latest SAK purchase was a One Handed Trekker. It was definitely one of the best choices I have ever made in a SAK.

These things are like potato chips, you can't have just one. I have already sent out my Christmas list to relatives and yes I did list a couple SAKs that I would like to have.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 21, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> Somebody got the Blue Alox Farmer! I am trying so hard not to order one.



Why? They're beautiful! You need one.

If someone who wanted to have only one SAK, and they asked me which model that should be, I woundn't even think twice. I would immediately suggest a Farmer.


----------



## benp1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to say that whilst there are many out there. There are a few that sell very well and/or are liked/loved by many. 

I would highly recommend the Soldier. I'm sure I would be supported by many. It is rock solid, truly dependable, great value, not too big for pocket carry and edc'd by many. Including me. Seriously, you won't go wrong with this one


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Nov 21, 2006)

The SAK by Vic or Wenger is a no loose situation for you. The bang for the buck factor is there and if anything bad happens to it you are not out too much $$$ compared to other knife options. It is the cheapest insurance you can put in your pocket in my book. 

The hardest part is figuring out which one best suites your needs. There are many sizes and configurations to select from. I have 2 approaches to this issue... One is to figure what to add if carrying my Swisstool X or Spirit and the other is what to carry if I am not going to carry a Swisstool. Either way, a small SAK belongs on each keyring in the house (Classic, Esquire, Rambler...). A little research online is worth the time.


----------



## rgp4544 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you for all the replies thus far.

I'm not sure which SAK's models I like although one that looked useful was called the Explorer and will probably try to stop in a knife shop in person in the next month or two to see what is available.

Also since getting the two Swisstools my SOG Powerlock has been sitting in a desk drawer.

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## Sharpdogs (Nov 21, 2006)

Nutsak,

I agree with you 100%. I never leave home without my SAK Farmer. I have been drooling over the Farmer/QVC thread over at EDCforums.


----------



## DaveG (Nov 21, 2006)

That blue farmer is nice,where can I get one? First time I have seen one. Thanks.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Nov 21, 2006)

Here you go Dave http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?app=detail&params=item^V25222,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^srch,cm_ssi^Item:%20V25222


----------



## rgp4544 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are the Alox handles actually aluminum?

Also are the regular red plastic handles fairly durable and resistant to breakage?

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## ianb (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd had 3 or more leatherman multitools, a couple of PST's and a crunch before I fancied trying a Swisstool as I read a really good review. I also tried some others the Leatherman Wave, Supertool, PST II, and a fair few SOG and Gerber's. I like the feel of the Swisstool and have never looked back. The main bain of the swisstool being the size and weight, but it is so useful, much easier to grip hard as pliers than the other models I tried. Also the very hardy chromed finish. I've tried a few of the swisstool varieties(Original,RS and CS) and have settled on the Swisstool X as my favorite.

Ian


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 22, 2006)

rgp4544 said:


> Are the Alox handles actually aluminum?
> 
> Also are the regular red plastic handles fairly durable and resistant to breakage?



Yes, on both counts. ALOX stands for "aluminum oxide", or anodized aluminum. All colors of the ALOX knives are anodized. The "red plastic" is actually a very durable cellulose product (cellulose acetate butyrate) called Cellidor.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 22, 2006)

ianb said:


> The main bain of the swisstool being the size and weight, but it is so useful, much easier to grip hard as pliers than the other models I tried. Also the very hardy chromed finish. I've tried a few of the swisstool varieties(Original,RS and CS) and have settled on the Swisstool X as my favorite.



If you like the Swisstool X and you want something with a little less heft, you really should try a Swisstool Spirit if you haven't already.

BTW, the Swisstools are not chromed. They are polished stainless steel.


----------



## ianb (Nov 22, 2006)

you know what after reading this I think I might order one to try(spirit that is) , the stainless finish is very good, I was having a brain fart thinking that it was chromed.

thanks, Ian


----------



## DaveG (Nov 22, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> Here you go Dave http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?app=detail&params=item^V25222,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^srch,cm_ssi^Item:%20V25222


 Thanks for the link.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 22, 2006)

The red alox ones match the red CR2 Ion pretty well:


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 15, 2006)

I was under the impression that all of the individual tools on the ALOX are exactly the same (as durable and strong) as the tools on the cellulose scales. In fact I thought that the only difference between the ALOX and the cellulose ones is the scales?

Does anyone know if the tools are the same on the ALOX as on the cellulose?


----------



## carrot (Dec 16, 2006)

On certain models, such as the ALOX Soldier, the knife blade is thicker, and thus stronger. Also the awl is designed differently.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 16, 2006)

Swiss Signature with LED Will ALWAYS be a part of my key chain!


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 16, 2006)

I noticed on the new Victorinox Rescue, several of the tools are advertised as being beefed up considerably, including the wedge/screwdriver and the phillips - and the locking mechinism works differently on the Rescue than on any other locking blade victorinox multi-knives. I think there are two tools that lock on the Rescue - the main blade and the wedge. And two of the other tools (the disk blade for cutting auto window glass and the window breaker, are replacable and spares are readily available. I think this is the first tool to have a replacable disk blade, but I specultate that Victorinox is going to expand the concept as to the wood saw and other tools that wear out quckly if used a lot, or in emergency circumstances. This knife is really a departure from all previous Victorinox designs - and it's sale is limited or restricted in the US - but readily availbe in Europe to citizes of the USA - at this time. UnFortnately, customs can be a problem during the FedEx shipping process - and could delay the receipt of this tool, even if it is sent by FedEx. Becuase of the extreme nature of the tools, I'll bet european civilians are not allowed to own them in many of the european countries ; & sales are limited to fire, rescue and police departments -


----------



## carrot (Dec 16, 2006)

I really want one of the new Victorinox RescueTools... From what I gather it's basically a Vic One-Handed Trekker/Fireman but with more/dedicated tools for rescue and support services. If you want one you can obtain one through Swissbianco (he's got a site somewhere, and he's on EDCF, I think).


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 16, 2006)

are any of the tools stronger on the ALOX version of the "Farmer"


----------



## cdf (Dec 16, 2006)

TThe Soldier , farmer , and Electrician (with and withouy saw ) are great tools .The one handed Trecker is a politically correct tactical , wish it came with a non serated blade . The Spirit is a great mid sized multi . For me it loose out to the Charge Ti due to the one handing feature on the Charge .

Fit , finish and quality are impeccable , if I had one wish it would be for better blade steel . That said , SAK's take and hold a pretty good edge , and are a snap to sharpen .

Chris


----------



## carrot (Dec 16, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> are any of the tools stronger on the ALOX version of the "Farmer"


Sorry, I haven't handled a Farmer, so I don't know. But I do know that people sometimes refer to the Farmer as a Soldier with a wood saw, and that if you ask on KnifeForums.com you'll likely get your answer.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Dec 17, 2006)

I EDC the Farmer and it i basically a Soldier with a saw. Both are great knives, I just like the saw and it only makes the knife a little thicker. 


CDF,

You can grind the serrations off the One Handed Trekker. I know a lot of people have done this. I am not a big fan of serrated or partially serrated knives but if they have to be on a knife they should be at the front portion of the blade like on the One Handed Trekker.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 20, 2006)

my father gave me my first swiss army knife when i was six years old, so i may be a bit biased 
for obvious reasons they can't be abused like a sturdy "knife only" folder, but their quality has always been great
although i edc additional knives now (leatherman wave and crkt mirage), i don't leave home without a victorinox
it's like a talisman to me


----------

